# Trigun808's Mini M LED Setup ~Just updated 12/27!~ :P



## trigun808 (May 18, 2008)

Hey guys its been a while since ive made a journal! i decided to share this project with u guys. Lemme know what you think, And yeah decided to go with an led setup that i just finished making.

Tank: ADA Mini M
Light: 15x3w CREE XRE White Fixture 
LiveStock: Ember tetras, some shrimps, an otto
Plants: HC, Limno Vietnam mini, Erio australian red, some crypt parva, Mini pellia
Hardscape: Shou Stones

Input is greatly appreciated


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST (Jan 14, 2008)

Looks good and those LEDs look real bright. But I can't get a good focus on it because the equipment really distracts me. You should think about putting a background on your tank to block the equipment view


----------



## TeamTeal (Mar 31, 2010)

nice rocks


----------



## trigun808 (May 18, 2008)

Haha yeah I'll put a background, and thanks I LOve my rocks


----------



## defiant (Dec 1, 2009)

beautiful tank.. i love the plant selections


----------



## trigun808 (May 18, 2008)

haha thanks man! and i hope it looks at least decent aha i cant compare to your tanks man


----------



## neumahrs (Jan 12, 2010)

Wow, thats bright! Looks really nice, but as other have said, you need a background to cover all that stuff up.


----------



## Booger (May 17, 2004)

That is a crazy amount of light. Do you have access to a PAR meter?


----------



## trigun808 (May 18, 2008)

lol background is comin soon. Thanks guys, and no more par meter 
I should get one huh? , and tank is running at like 74 degrees normally
using r/o water.


----------



## trigun808 (May 18, 2008)

Better ?


----------



## LedxZep (Sep 25, 2009)

Gosh thats so beautiful! It will look so amazing when everything fills in roud:


----------



## fisfan (Mar 27, 2010)

trigun808 said:


> Better ?


 
That background's the difference between night and day.


----------



## trigun808 (May 18, 2008)

ThAnks man, and hopefully it'll look nice like you say :O


----------



## trigun808 (May 18, 2008)

Haha x) yeah , but I guess it was worth making the LEDs huh


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Nice tank. Basically have a 70W MH over your tank haha


----------



## trigun808 (May 18, 2008)

HahA! Pretty much right? Except without the heat and electricity bill


----------



## trigun808 (May 18, 2008)

Hey guys should I add more plants?


----------



## trigun808 (May 18, 2008)

Bump... u guys think i should be doing ada bright k and step 1? and special lights?


----------



## Francis Xavier (Oct 8, 2008)

The dosing regime I use on my Mini S is 1 squirt of Brighty K, 1 squirt of Step 1 and 1 squirt of Special Lights.


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Mar 18, 2007)

Francis Xavier said:


> The dosing regime I use on my Mini S is 1 squirt of Brighty K, 1 squirt of Step 1 and 1 squirt of Special Lights.


Per week?

More info on your light fixture please.


----------



## trigun808 (May 18, 2008)

talking to me about my light fixture? 
if you are, my light is made from 15 CREE XRE CW 3watt LEDS, im using 3 buckpucks ( 2 1000 mah dimmable, and 1 700 mah non dimmable) 24v power supply, All mounted on a black heatsink with thermal pads. After soldering all the connections, i cleaned it up and mounted it into a halide fixture with a fan inside the top of the fixture . I do have extra led stuff left over haha . Anything you wanted to know more about?


----------



## trigun808 (May 18, 2008)

oh ive been dosing about a half a squirt of step 1 , brightyk . spceial lights is every other day.


----------



## trigun808 (May 18, 2008)

Mmm anyone think I should add plants in the back left and right corners? If so, like what?


----------



## trigun808 (May 18, 2008)

Updated picture coming soon!


----------



## trigun808 (May 18, 2008)

oops lemme update the tank pictures


----------



## jinx© (Oct 17, 2007)

Rock work looks good and those LED's looks like they kicks out some serious light.

Personally I'd let things fill in before adding anything else. Any more might take away from your hardscape IMO. You should shoot your inlets with some black Krylon Fusion to make them fade into the background.

Great set up though.


----------



## trigun808 (May 18, 2008)

thanks im having a friend make me acrylic pipes and all so that will be fixed, and yeah i decided to let everything fill in, everything is going good


----------



## trigun808 (May 18, 2008)

Update lol, lmk what u guys think
ignore the algae on the side glass


----------



## Akeath (Dec 28, 2009)

Gorgeous. I especially like how the white from the plant at the upper center brings out the white in the rocks, adding dimension to the whole tank and contrasting with the green. Excellent planning.


----------



## trigun808 (May 18, 2008)

thanks alot, that limno will hopefully grow all along the back haaha, the shrimps are loving it in here, a bunch of cherries in there. And my friend is making me acrylic pipes soon so I'll update when I get them


----------



## trigun808 (May 18, 2008)

too much cherries....  fish food for my saltwater tank maybe? haha!


----------



## kcirtappatrick (Mar 16, 2009)

dang i like how everything is filling in! looks great man! keep it up!


----------



## trigun808 (May 18, 2008)

haha thanks man! i hope it fills in okay!


----------



## defiant (Dec 1, 2009)

wow everything is filling in nicely. i love that white plant in the center..you gotta give me some trimmings of those hahaha


----------



## S&KGray (Nov 12, 2008)

Awesome! Can't believe I missed this thread!

Hopefully you will be able to measure the PAR output of your light. What is the spacing between LED's?


----------



## trigun808 (May 18, 2008)

OH bump will add UPDATED pics!!! sorry guys


----------



## S&KGray (Nov 12, 2008)

Please add some detailed pics of your LED fixture also. What are you running your dimmable buckpucks at? I assume you are running 5 LEDs per buckpuck?


----------



## Finalplay10 (Jun 29, 2010)

Nice ! How's the Australian Red growing for you ? I have a Mini M Mist Type R coming through the mail as we speak and plan on using that as a carpet. It's going to take forever to fill in but it'll look amazing once it does ! Keep up the good work !


----------



## trigun808 (May 18, 2008)

OH sorry guys ill upload a new pic now, just did a trimming though. The australian reds have been moved to a different tank because i thought it didnt fit in haha, but they were growing very well. As for the fixture, im running 3 buckpucks, 2 1000mah dimmable, 1 700mah nondimmable. 6 running on the 1000's , 3 on the 700 i believe, ill try providee more info


----------



## trigun808 (May 18, 2008)

OH PLEASE EXCUSE THE MARIMO BALL, That was for a friends betta tank so i had to put it somewhere lol
Before a little cleanup and whatnot, sorry for the algae on the glass and background 









Let me know what u guys think

Now , its like this, was a little lazy to scrape the side algae off , i have too much mini pellia now... Time to trim and throw away, downoi is growing big now too... had to trim, and limno vietnam was cut down alot


----------



## trigun808 (May 18, 2008)

Ran out of food for shrimps.. Anyone know if the ada food is any good?


----------



## cintamas (Feb 17, 2009)

My shrimp LOVE the ADA Bee Food!! So do my Ottos, plecos, and ramshorns....Beautiful tank btw!


----------



## trigun808 (May 18, 2008)

Thanks man! Im looking for more shrimp haha, 
i think im picking up the food tomorrow since you've convinced me lol


----------



## Euroamg (Dec 14, 2010)

_Nice tank everything seems to be growing well :icon_smil_


----------



## bsk (Aug 18, 2010)

moanalua pets sells Hikari tropica. my CRS love that stuff!


----------



## justin182 (Aug 19, 2009)

Nice tank!!!! Looks really natural!!!


----------



## trigun808 (May 18, 2008)

Hha thanks alot man, i wonder how this tank will do for about 5 days when im on a trip?
the plants will do fine huh? if no light?


----------



## cintamas (Feb 17, 2009)

Need me to tanksit?? I'm right down the road! Lol


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

Are you injecting co2 into the tank? If not I would certainly recommend it. Your algae issues will go away and you could put that Trithuria back into it.


----------



## trigun808 (May 18, 2008)

mmmm should i even if the lights wont be on?
maybe just a little?


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

It's not ideal to run co2 when the lights ate off but if you can create enough surface agitation or can get an air pump running at night you should be okay. Do you not have any tanks with co2 on them?


----------



## trigun808 (May 18, 2008)

oh of course i am lol but the tank is fine now, everything seems to be growing well


----------



## defiant (Dec 1, 2009)

cintamas said:


> Need me to tanksit?? I'm right down the road! Lol


 
was wondering how your tanks are doing cintamas....any new projects?


hey Trigun tank looks awesome i love the way things are filling in. if you ever wnat to get rid of some pelia you can throw them my way hahah.


----------

